# Hi from Philly



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi, my name is Reds and I just joined this forum.

I have a 35 gal tank with 6 leopard danios and 6 green cories and I am looking for something colorful to live in the middle of tank.

Here is a link with pic of tank. I would love some suggestions. Thanks much

http://s898.photobucket.com/albums/ac187/redlessi/


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmm, maybe a few female guppies. I wouldn't get males unless you want fry.


----------



## Guppyluver4ever (May 19, 2009)

No do it the other way around get only male guppies, they have larger and more colorful tales, and by the way beautiful tank!


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey Red,

what part of Philadelphia? the city or out-skirts?


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

the city, what part for you?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Might I just start by saying I love your tank, very cute ;-)
For a centerpiece fish, how 'bout a single Dwarf or Powder Blue Gourami? Lots of personality and very beautiful fish


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello Red and welcome!

Another PA fishkeeper!.................Have you ever been to "That Fish Place" in Lancaster?.............Its worth the drive from Philly for you...Trust me!.........Very large fish selection, with aisles for all different kinds fish...Freshwater, saltwater, brackish.........I mentioned rainbows in another thread for your middle colorful fish, this place probably carries 8 to 10 varieties......and some of the dwarf varieties.....


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

Fishin Pole said:


> Hello Red and welcome!
> 
> Another PA fishkeeper!.................Have you ever been to "That Fish Place" in Lancaster?.............Its worth the drive from Philly for you...Trust me!.........Very large fish selection, with aisles for all different kinds fish...Freshwater, saltwater, brackish.........I mentioned rainbows in another thread for your middle colorful fish, this place probably carries 8 to 10 varieties......and some of the dwarf varieties.....



No, I will have to google it for directions and maybe make a saturday out of it. Thanks for the info


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

DragonFish said:


> Might I just start by saying I love your tank, very cute ;-)
> For a centerpiece fish, how 'bout a single Dwarf or Powder Blue Gourami? Lots of personality and very beautiful fish


Thanks for the compliment on the tank. Still working on it. Initially I considered a dwarf gourami but after reading about them and knowing my danios are such aggressive eaters, not sure if they will even get a look at the food during feedings. What do you think?


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

I went to the petco and looked at the guppies today. What is the worst case scenario as far as fry go if I got both male and female


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Your welcome. 
Never had Danios myself, I do remember reading that they can be little piggies though...
My Dwarf can be quite the little pig himself though he's not kept with any really pushy eaters. If you scatter the food all over the top of the tank then usually everyone should get some. A Dwarf will compete for food though, at least in my experience they would. They can hold their own pretty well, caught my guy chasing after my 8" Pleco the other morning.
Also I hand feed all my frozen live foods and its a good way to make sure everyone gets some. My Dwarf is usually the fist one tugging a bloodworm from my fingers. Its lots of fun to show off that you can hand feed your fish too ;-)

Just caught your other post...
Worst case scenario: In a period of 2-6 months(depending on how many females you get)your tank will literally overrun with guppies. Once purchased a pair of mollies a couple years back, left them alone in the tank, in 6 months we had far more molly then we could deal with. 
You could get just males, very colorful and can be lots of fun to watch. ;-)


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

As far as guppies go, how many males would you suggest? If I were to go with the dg, should I get male or female or does it matter if you only get one?

As for frozen bloodworms, I am curious how often do you give them. I was considering buying some either frozen or dried. So far I have only used premium tropical flakes and sinking shrimp pellets. My danios are so greedy they will take the flakes from my hand if I let them.

Thanks again


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

just added a few new pics of everyone eating together........just click on the link in the first post of this thread

cant wait to get my fish for the middle to add some color


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmm.....I think probably 3-4 males would do for the guppies 
For the Dwarf Gourami(or Powder Blue, both are very pretty, personable, and get about the same size)almost all sold in pet stores are males, though with just one, no, it wouldn't matter then gender ;-)

I feed bloodworms once a week(usually on WC days)and I also feed frozen brine shrimp once a week. I feed twice per day with a couple different kinds of flake, some algae wafers and shrimp pellets for the guys at the bottom, and occasional freeze-dried stuff. Though some like to feed live foods more often, even daily. I think it depends on your preference, if you can afford it, and what kind of fish you have really. ;-)

Kay, I'll be sure to take a look at the new photos :-D
I know what you mean, contemplating on what to add to my 50 for a little more movement or activeness :lol: its looking a little empty...


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Dragonfish, I will let you know what I decide. By the way, I am trying to figure out for the life of me how to add pics to the aquarium section (on the left). Can you tell me how to do it?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Your very welcome, definitely let me know what you end up with ;-)

Sure, I'll try and explain as best I can.....never was good with that stuff, but....
Go to your aquariums page(there should be a link off to the right on the main forum page), click 'add aquarium' if you haven't already. If you have then just click on the name of your aquarium and then click on 'add photo', scroll down a little bit, and you should see a place to upload your photo and add tags. Hope this helps at least a little


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

I got it. By the way, I love your tanks. Thanks again


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Good, I hope my explanation at least made some sense :lol:
And thanks :-D, I've put a bit of work into them though theres lots I'd love to change. Hopefully I can find some natural gravel when I go out today or might even try sand. ;-)
Your very welcome, glad to help  If I may ask, where did you get that fake Bonsai tree? I love the look of it.


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

What kind of gravel do you use, I use pea gravel and it is very cheap ($4.40 for about 30lbs) and it comes in beautiful neutral colors, you can find it at lowes or home depot. I got the bonsai tree from ebay.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

The gravel I have is just that colored aquarium gravel that my dad had had when he first got the 50 a couple years ago. 
That pea gravel is what I'm shooting for, where heading to Lowes I think today and I wanted to get some smaller, rounder, natural colored gravel if they had it. Thanks 
Hmm....Maybe if I browse around I can find something like that bonsai tree...


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

Pea gravel is what I use. It is far cheaper and much nicer looking. Good luck on finding the bonsai tree. Maybe you can look on ebay. I bought a lot of 14 plastic plants and it was included. Got a nice deal as some of the plants were 22 in and the lot was only 14 dollars.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the tips. May head over to ebay and see what I can dig yup ;-) Much appreciated


----------

